# Question on cooking multiple meats / using multiple trays in Masterbuilt Electric smoker



## austin shark (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a basic Masterbuilt Electric smoker. It has done a good job of cooking brisket and turkey so far. Looking to use it more and trying to cook more at once to be more efficient

I was curious about cooking two types of meat / using two of the trays at once so wanted to get input on this.

Example cooking a pork butt and brisket at once or ribs and a pork butt?

Do you put one of the meats in pan? Or just let one drip on to the other?

Also does it affect cooking times / temperatures?

Mark


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello , Mark . You asked a very good question.

IMHO , I would pair similar types of meat . Not a good analogy... get Meats that take the same amount of time (or close) like Brisket and a Butt , or Chicken and Ribs (Poultry ALWAYS on bottom).

Reason being , you open the Smoker less often and that extends the time... you now about stalls , so just keep in mind the size and appox. cook times and go.

Have a great Thanksgiving and as always . . .


----------



## austin shark (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks that makes sense to pair similar meats as to cook time /temp. Stalls with the pork but are tough.

Do you need to put the top meat in a pan /tray? or just on the shelf?

Why poultry on the bottom? Just curious.


Happy Thanksgiving to you also.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 25, 2014)

Austin Shark said:


> Why poultry on the bottom? Just curious.



It is based on the HACCP minimum end cooking temps. You put the higher cook temp on the bottom so their juices don't drip on the other meat.

Beef roast 130°
Pork roast 145°
Ground beef or pork 155°
Poultry 165°


----------

